

Ask HN: What are your thoughts on Gnome 3? - zoowar

If you are using Gnome 3, what are your thoughts?
======
horser4dish
I like the new Gnome Shell. It feels like Ubuntu's Unity shell, but Done
Right. The Shell is kind of hard to describe, because it almost- but not
quite- does away with the traditional desktop/window/taskbar model. It reminds
me, in a way, of OS X. It's shiny and cohesive, but also functional.

I liked the fact that desktops are a fluid resource: you don't define that you
want 4 desktops arranged on a 1x4 grid, you simply drag a window the next
desktop down and it pops another one up below it. If you empty out a desktop,
it disappears and the unused desktop moves up. The integrated messaging is
useful for me, since I use Facebook and Google chats constantly. It's very
out-of-the-way, but still right there when you need it.

In terms of dislikes, it felt very strange to not have a taskbar hanging out
on the bottom of the screen. I think it's something that I'll just have to get
used to (once I get a build for Ubuntu with the right theme), but I for one am
not ready to entirely drop the window list. I understand the rationale for
taking it away, since it is distracting, but it's also an indicator of how
much work my system is/isn't doing at a given time.

~~~
zoowar
I really miss having a 2x3 grid of desktops.

